# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  احترس.. القيلولة قد تدمر دماغك وتصيبك بالسكري في ظروف خاصة

## tariq144

منافع القيلولة لا حصر لها، والكل يعرف ذلك الأثر السحري للغفوة في منتصف اليوم، ثم الإفاقة منها بمنتهى النشاط والحيوية. 
ولكن يبدو أن للقيلولة جانباً آخر لا نعرف عنه شيئاً، وكشفت عنه الجمعية  الأوروبية لدراسة أمراض السكري في اجتماعها السنوي، قائلة إن القيلولة قد  ترفع نسبة الإصابة بالسكري إلى 45%. 
ونشر موقع "روسيا اليوم" قائلاً إن الدراسة حددت وقت القيلولة بنصف ساعة أول أقل، أما زيادتها على الساعة فتهدد الشخص بخطرٍ شديد. 
وأشرف على الدراسة 21 طبيباً بارزاً، بعد تجارب شملت 300 ألف متطوع، وأوضحت  أن زيادة القيلولة عن الموعد الآمن تتسبب في تعريض الإنسان للخطر. 
كما تؤدي القيلولة الطويلة إلى اضطرابات نفسية، ناجمة عن إفاقة النائم من  مرحلة النوم البطيء، ما يسبب له انخفاضاً في نشاطه العقلي والجسدي. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------

